# centre link



## Terry123 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wondering what the easiest way to replace the centre link on my 1989 pathfinder. I took off all the bolts and it doesn't seem to want to move. But when I got a tire replaced I could see how loose it was. Thanks:balls:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Shouldn't be any bolts on a center link. Should be 4 crown nuts with cotter pins that attach to the two inner tie rod studs, the pitman arm and idler arm. Once removed, one usually needs a "pickle fork" and a hammer or a tie rod seperatpr to break the center link loose from the tie rods, idler and pitman arms.


----------



## Terry123 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Center Link*

Yes that is what I meant by nuts with pins. I would like to know what is a pickle fork? Thanks


----------

